# I stink of ****....Help



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Training really hard at the moment, an hour a day power walk then heavy weights later, as i live in asia i constantly sweat and after a workout my sweat stinks of ammonia. I read it was quite common for marathon runners to get this and can be down to a nitrogen in-balance. has anyone any tips on this so i dont stink of **** all day.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

This used to happen to me back in the day when i first started training,im pretty sure it has something to do with diet ???? i cant remember why now ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

http://biologyofkundalini.com/article.php?story=TheAmmoniaHypothesis -it's a long read and having read it yet, but seems to be related to glucogneogenesis.

more here.

Maybe you need more carbs!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

HGH said:


> Training really hard at the moment, an hour a day power walk then heavy weights later, as i live in asia i constantly sweat and after a workout my sweat stinks of ammonia. I read it was quite common for marathon runners to get this and can be down to a nitrogen in-balance. has anyone any tips on this so i dont stink of **** all day.


Are you taking any fat burners? Ephedrine can give you smelly BO.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

no im not taking any ethedrine (as its really hard to get hold of here), i think its to do with carbs?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i CONSTANTLY stink of amonia at the moment,i was told aparently as a dieting bodybuilder its not unusual and in fact a positive sign lol

fkn hate it tho,i am like walking smelling salts after worjout or cardio lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Protein break down i believe, hardly a good thing....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i get that a lot whe doing hard cardio.... its like smelling salts, takes your breath away hahaha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> Protein break down i believe, hardly a good thing....


why? i am on extremely low carbs and high protein so i would ecpect glucogenesis to be happening no?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> why? i am on extremely low carbs and high protein so i would ecpect glucogenesis to be happening no?


Exactly - would be a bad thing if it was actual muscle but in your case its the excess dietary protein that we have deliberately got you on just now while your carbs are down and cardio up - better having too much and a little going to waste than not enough... :thumb:


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

The gym i train in has no air con and its constantly 90-100deg outside, none of the fans inside work,so when i say i sweat its an under statement,and so the aroma is well "strong", look on the brightside at least i have to train in bare feet as trainers are not permitted.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

HGH said:


> The gym i train in has no air con and its constantly 90-100deg outside, none of the fans inside work,so when i say i sweat its an under statement,and so the aroma is well "strong", look on the brightside at least i have to train in bare feet as trainers are not permitted.


ha ha sounds like a great gym........................not


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember going through a stage where i stank of ammonia, it seemed to when i started taking pro vital,dont know if it was just a coincidence but even though i no longer take pro vital i dont smell anymore when i train.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

UPDATE.....i have increased my carbs and the smell of [email protected] has got less


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes ive always drank gallons of water......but the salts may be a good idea


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

I noticed today (cardio was today) that I smelled really badly like chlorine.

I always smell bad after cardio. 

Sort of wondering why and what was going on. hmm


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

What Is Ammonia?

The chemical make-up of ammonia is NH3. This means that there is one Nitrogen atom bound to three Hydrogen atoms. Ammonia can be a weak acid or a weak base, depending on what type of chemical it is suspended in. Ammonia has a strong, pungent odor that is easily recognizable in cleaning products, cat urine, and, for some people, sweat!

The key to ammonia in urine and sweat is the nitrogen. The only macronutrient in your body that contains nitrogen is amino acids, the building blocks of protein. In fact, many bodybuilders are always seeking a "positive nitrogen balance" meaning that less nitrogen leaves their body than enters their body. Since nitrogen is in every amino acid, and amino acids are the building blocks of muscle, someone in positive nitrogen balance is more than likely gaining muscle mass.

Your body uses amino acids for energy every day. There is no way to avoid this. Your body constantly goes into catabolic (tissue breakdown) and anabolic (tissue building) phases. When you accumulate mass (lean or fat), your anabolic phases exceed your catabolic phases, but you still experience both phases. When your body uses an amino acid for energy, it must convert the amino acid to a useable form of energy.

In August of 1999 Jeremy Likeness had fat - about 65 pounds of extra fat. He couldn't bend over and to tie his shoes without losing his breath. Now the svelte body-builder is a trainer and coach helping hundreds of other athletes lose weight. The key to his transformation - The Body For Life Challenge. He placed as the top finisher in the company's 2000 fitness challenge.

Jeremy is an expert in performance nutrition and will be a regular writer for us. Please welcome Jeremy by visiting his website:

www.naturalphysiques.com

It does this by stripping the nitrogen atom off of the molecule. The skeleton molecule that is left behind is then further converted into glucose and used as fuel. In order to get rid of the excess nitrogen, your body typically processes the nitrogen in your kidneys and forms urea, CO(NH2)2 - basically, a carbon dioxide molecule bound to nitrogen and hydrogen. Urea is then excreted in the urine. If your kidneys cannot handle the load of nitrogen, then the nitrogen will be excreted as ammonia in your sweat.

One other factor to consider is water intake. The methods used for getting rid of excess ammonia, such as urine and sweat, all require water as a transport mechanism. If you are not getting adequate fluid, then the solution (ammonia + water) will not be diluted. Therefore, water plays a definite role. If you are not drinking enough fluids to have at least one or two clear urinations every day, you should drink more.

Based on this explanation, it is clear that your sweat will smell like ammonia only if an excessive amount of amino acids are being used for energy, or you are not receiving adequate water. This helps us find a solution to the problem.

Doesn't That Mean My Protein Intake Is Inadequate?

Many people mistakenly believe that ammonia sweat means that their protein intake is not high enough. The body will only utilize protein for energy when it does not have a sufficient supply of fats and carbohydrates. Muscles can use glucose and fat for energy, but your brain requires glucose. Since there is no direct metabolic pathway from fat to glucose, your body will use amino acids instead. If your protein intake is high, there is a chance that the amino acids that supply energy will come from ingested food and not your hard-earned muscle tissue - but why take that chance?

Let's look at an oil lamp. If you fill that lamp with Citronella oil, it will have a distinct odor when you light it. To eliminate that odor, do you add more Citronella? No! That's just fanning the flames. You'd use a different type of oil instead. The same goes for the ammonia smell - this is just the smell of amino acids being "burned" in your body. You don't solve that by adding more amino acids. Instead, you need to supply the fuel that your body prefers - the fuel that can be easily broken down to glucose in order to supply energy to your muscles and your brain - carbohydrates!

The key to avoiding that ammonia smell is to ingest sufficient carbohydrates. If you eat an ample amount of carbohydrate with every meal, then you should have plenty to fuel your exercise activity. Even people who work out on an empty stomach should have some glucose in their bloodstream upon rising - unless they subscribe to the myth that cutting out carbohydrates before bed helps you lose fat. If you find that the ammonia smell persists (even when you consume carbohydrate with every meal), try having a low glycemic carbohydrate before you workout.

A little oatmeal, a small apple, or even a piece of sprouted grain bread can provide the fuel that your body needs. Remember, your body requires fuel to burn fat! So don't think that providing some carbs before cardio is going to eliminate the fat burning process. In fact, most of my clients who consume a light meal before working out report that their energy levels go through the roof, and they have an incredible workout. If adding 80 calories in the form of a slice of sprouted grain bread kicks your energy levels into high gear and helps you burn 100 more calories during exercise (while sparing your muscles from being used as fuel), there is no reason to worry about dropping fat!

Learning Your Body

Your body can only process a certain amount of food at each meal. Therefore, it may not be possible to avoid that ammonia smell during prolonged activities. The smell is common, for example, amongst marathon runners, who are engaging in continuous cardiovascular exercise for hours at a time. In that situation, it is advisable to consume "sports drinks" or other sources of energy during the activity to fuel your body (and especially your brain) and prevent your amino acids from being burned for energy.

The next time you smell ammonia, don't worry. It doesn't mean that your muscle tissue being broken down, and it doesn't mean that you're doomed to stink for the rest of eternity. Consume a nutritious meal immediately after exercising - a balance of lean protein and whole, unprocessed carbohydrates - and then increase your carbohydrate intake throughout the day, or add a small "snack" prior to your next workout. An apple a day can help keep the ammonia smell away!


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

I am still having the problem of smelling of p1ss whilst iam training, obviously i sweat more whilst out here but i have more carbs( i have put on a unwanted 2kg's) and have an apple before i train but i still have the problem?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I used to get this until I added a mulitivit to my diet. May not be related though.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Ornithine Alpha Ketoglutarate (OKG) and ketoisocaproate (KIC) act as ammonia scavengers. Adding OKG to PWO shakes stopped me smelling of it. Creatine helped too.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

weeman said:


> why? i am on extremely low carbs and high protein so i would ecpect glucogenesis to be happening no?


I only get it when well in to my diet as mentioned by weeman, so i think it must be something to do with the higher protein and lower carbs.

Only get it when really dripping in the gym though


----------

